# Amel x caramel corn snake



## soupdragon10 (Jul 27, 2008)

What will I get if I carry out this cross? I am thinking possibly butter corn? if I have got the genetics right. I'm a newbie as far as corn genetics is concerned (stopped once mendels peas got too confusing). :lol2:


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

somewhere there is a program you can download which will tell you what you get. I will try to find it.:lol2:


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

This is the link
www.cornsnakes.nl
click on genetic wizard and you can download it. I found it really helpful.


----------



## doogle (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi, You will get all normal corns het amel, caramel (so het for butter)! :2thumb:


----------



## hkm123 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi, 

I just carried out this cross, and ive ended up with 8 amels & 1 i believe to be caramel


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

hkm123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just carried out this cross, and ive ended up with 8 amels & 1 i believe to be caramel


But, if the caramel baby is what you say, your parent snakes are amelanistic het caramel and caramel het amelanistic. That's not the same as the original poster's question.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

hkm123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just carried out this cross, and ive ended up with 8 amels & 1 i believe to be caramel


Chances are your "caramel" is a normal - caramels hatch out looking like anerythristics (black and white) with faint yellow dots between the neck saddles, while normals hatch out looking a bit like anerythristics, but have orange neck dots.

But you've proven your caramel is het Amel


----------

